# Neue Grafikkarte, aber Welche?



## cille (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi ho liebe User,
hoffe hier bin ich richtig .
Ich will mir noch vor dem Neujahr eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen,
weil ich auf die erhöhung der MwSt. keine lust habe, habe ich nur 120€ zur verfügung.
Am liebsten würde ich eine Nvidia klasse nehmen, weis aber nicht welche.
Da sie mehr funktionen Bietet und außerdem von der Grafikqualität besser ist.
Will damit spielen.

Sie muss mind. 256 Speicher haben und es muss eine AGP sein,
werde mir erst nächstes jahr eine PCI-E zulegen,
da ich momentan das Geld für die umrüstung nicht habe.

Würde mich riesig auf eine Antwort freuen.

mfg,
cille


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du Glück hast, kriegst du eine 6600GT oder eine X800 für den Preis,aber wenn du nächstes Jahr eh wieder was Neues kaufst, dann würd ich das Geld nicht ausgeben 

PS: Gehört ins Hardwareforum


----------



## cille (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi ho,
jo aber ich will nicht ewig warten habe nur eine ATI Radeon 9200SE,
und ich brauch dringent mal eine 

Also 6600GT,
wie schaut es mit den 7300SE aus sind die schneller?,
weil die gibt es bei uns auch für 110€


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


Alex Duschek hat gesagt.:


> .....aber wenn du nächstes Jahr eh wieder was Neues kaufst, dann würd ich das Geld nicht ausgeben


Sehe ich genauso..... es sei denn man hat genug PC's rumstehen, wo man dann die Karte einbauen kann. 
Aber als "Übergangslösung" halte ich es für rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Ausserdem, was ist schon eine Erhöhung um 3% bei 120€?! 
Abgesehen davon, nur weil die MwSt. steigt, heisst es noch lange nicht dass auch alles teurer wird.
Wie heisst es in einem Werbespot doch so schön: ich schei* auf die Mehrwertsteuer Erhöhung. 
Und so sehen es auch andere Firmen..... mein ISP z.b. hat schon vor längerer Zeit angekündigt dass die Preise die alten bleiben werden.

Ich würde jedenfalls nicht wegen 3,10€ in einen "Panikkauf" verfallen. 
Pack die 120€ lieber gut bei Seite..... dann hast Du für die PCIe-Karte 120€ mehr. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Alex Duschek (26. Dezember 2006)

cille hat gesagt.:


> Also 6600GT,
> wie schaut es mit den 7300SE aus sind die schneller?,
> weil die gibt es bei uns auch für 110€


 
Auf *keinen* Fall die 7300SE kaufen, da kannst du gleich bei deiner Radeon 9200SE bleiben. Die Unterschiede zwischen diesen Karten dürften minimal sein,performancemäßig gesehen. Die 7300SE hat nur ein 64-Bit Speicherinterface, aber 128 Bit müssen es heute mindestens sein, um halbwegs vernünftig zocken zu können. Dann natürlich die "NVIDIA® TurboCache™ Technologie"... wenn ich sowas höre,könnte ich kotzen. Das sind nur wieder Marketingstricks, um eine extrem leistungsschwache Grafikkarte als Supermodell hinzustellen. Schön ist auch, dass die Karte Shader Model 3 unterstützt, schlecht ist allerdings, dass die Karte viel zu langsam ist, um die Effekte darzustellen 
Und das größte Argument, welches gegen diese Karte spricht: Sie ist PCI-E und du wolltest AGP


----------



## soyo (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich verkauf gerad zufällig meine "alte" 6800GS bei ebay. Weiß jetzt nicht ob das so zulässig ist, aber ich schick dir mal den Link.


----------



## GodWar (4. Januar 2007)

Ich würde lieber noch sparen Du! Ich habe mit jetzt eine GForce 7950 GT gehohlt mit 512 MB für ca. 300€ habe bisher garkeine Probleme bei neuen Spielen. Spar dann haste mehr davon! Ich hab mich auch Jahrelang mitner Radeon 9800 rumgequällt  Bis heute ^^ Es lohnt sich!


----------

